# Okay Who's Bench Grinder Has A 1.25 Inch Diameter Arbor Dang??



## coolidge (Jul 9, 2015)

I ordered a diamond coated 6 inch grinding wheel from McMasters and it has a whopping 1.25 inch arbor hole. I knew this when I ordered it, was hoping I'd get some spacers with it but no. Its not an issue I can turn something on the lathe but I'm just curious what monster bench grinder actually has a 1.25 inch diameter arbor for crying out loud?


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 9, 2015)

Those are for a Baldor style tool grinder.   Or depending on style, maybe a surface or T&C grinder.  1 1/4 is a standard size for those.


----------



## coolidge (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow that seems way overkill for a grinder arbor but good to know thanks Jim. This diamond wheel will be dedicated to grinding TIG tungsten so I think I'll just adapt it to my cheap $60 Asian grinder.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jul 26, 2015)

1 1/4" is a standard American small surface grinder spindle size.


----------



## scwhite (May 20, 2017)

coolidge said:


> I ordered a diamond coated 6 inch grinding wheel from McMasters and it has a whopping 1.25 inch arbor hole. I knew this when I ordered it, was hoping I'd get some spacers with it but no. Its not an issue I can turn something on the lathe but I'm just curious what monster bench grinder actually has a 1.25 inch diameter arbor for crying out loud?


My Boyar - Schultz Six Twelve suface grinder 
has a 1.25 hole in them .


----------



## benmychree (May 20, 2017)

Why a diamond wheel to sharpen TIG tungsten when a ordinary abrasive grinding wheel does the job with no trouble and more cheaply?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 20, 2017)

this is how i made a spacer for a grinding wheel, maybe you could do something similar...
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/delrin-grinding-wheel-arbor-spacer.34482/


----------



## Chipper5783 (May 20, 2017)

A 1-1/4" hole size is very common on T&C grinders.  The arrangement on my Cinci #2 is that there is an arbor adapter that stays with the wheel and one can fairly quickly swap wheels.  A grind shop may have quite a number of wheels mounted and shaped for various jobs.  The way the adapters mount on the spindle - perhaps the wheels does not even need to be dressed each time it is put on?

I also have an old pedestal style tool grinder, designed for 10" wheels - again 1-1/4" hole in the wheels.  There is sort of a drive flange / adapter (it appears to be original) designed to center in a 1-1/4" hole.

I don't think it is about how big the grinder is.  I think that is just the way it was designed?


----------

